# Help me find a 2009 Felt F5 SL dropout



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I went to my mechanic for a routine check of my Felt F5 and he told me that the dropout was a little bend. Where can I get a replacement dropout or how to look for it? can I get it on e-bay?


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Are you referring to the Dérailleur Hanger? If so here ya go


http://wheelsmfg.com/content/view/597/27/


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

yeahp that's it derrailleur hanger but I can't see them on the site you just supply. Is it working?


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Yup works fine, 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wheels-Mfg-Dera...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item564011f47f


Same thing here.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I order from Bikewagon before, thanks pumaking:thumbsup:


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

What about this? Direct from Felt.

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Parts/Road-and-TT-TRI/FELT%20ROAD%20DERAILLEUR%20HANGERS.aspx


----------

